# 2004 Vegas Womens Pro winner



## Darth Hex (Jan 10, 2017)

When you look at the results from the 2004 Vegas event Mary Zorn is shown shooting a 900 (I recall this happening) but is listed at finishing 12th at the shoot. 
Anyone know why this is and if she was awarded the winner? Was it perhaps a prize money issue? (can't post link to fieldarchery dot com website with the listing)


----------



## xtracker (Jul 14, 2003)

She was attending college at the time and could not accept the money.


----------



## Darth Hex (Jan 10, 2017)

Thank you!


----------

